# Ford Tractor serial and model number



## Desertrat011 (Oct 16, 2013)

I just bought a 1978 420 ford tractor and the serial numbers that are on the tractor don't match any on the net for that tractor.
Is there a place to look up the numbers for that year of tractor?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Try an internet search for PRODUCTION CODES, SERIAL & MODEL NUMBERS - FORD TRACTOR. There is a Springfield biz site that applies to Ford tractors 1965-75. this site will give you a basic understanding regarding Ford Tractor coding methods.

Also, try 'NOVEAU *******'s cosmopolitan workshop'. This expands coverage to fit your tractor.


----------

